# IHC 1086 Tractor - 1st SN#



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Just posted a fun Youtube video....the 1st SN# IHC 1086 tractor....also a 1 of a kind 1985 IHC 5388 tractor...yep, a 5388:






Pete
www.machinerypete.com


----------

